# yellow stuff around its eyes



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Hi, I need help I think one of my pigeon is sick. Around one of its eye there
are yellow stuff. Its other eye is fine. Can anyone help me treat it? Should I separate it from my other pigeons? HELP!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you provide a photograph?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sound's like pox's


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

*Picture*










That's a picture of it's eyes. Its eyes is sorta caved in not popping out as much as the other one.. I'm thinking that it may have got its eyes poked so now it might be blind...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

NOT Pox's--


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, that eye has gone. Is the other eye OK? It isn't pox. Our Hawkeye is a one-eyed pigeon, he lost his eye to a hawk. He has also been exuding yellow stuff just like yours around the area of his socket. The vet thinks his sinuses are infected so he is on a course of Baytril, I noticed that there was also a clear discharge from his nose last night.

Could you just check the inside of his mouth? There seems to be something at the edge of his beak which is probably respiratory exudate, but best to check.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Does it behave like a one eyed pigeon ? May be its an infection/injury but still hasn't got to the extend of causing blindness.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

At first I was going to say respiratory infection (like a one-eye cold), but then I looked closer and it does look like the eye has been injured. I think it would be good to get him on an antibiotic anyway, just in case. Injuries are very likely to get infected.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

It's dark out right now, just got back from work so I'll check it's mouth tomorrow morning.
And what antibiotic should I use for this?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you know with a pic is so hard to tell with eyes, the shine is not always there and it seems " dead" or like a non working eye, but I think it really may be a one- eye cold as Becky has said, when you look at it in person check for any shine on the eye, if he has shine and seems to have a working eye, treat for one- eye cold.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> you know with a pic is so hard to tell with eyes, the shine is not always there and it seems " dead" or like a non working eye,


I was also having a closer look at that, I *thought *that what I was seeing was a dried and collapsed eyeball, but it could be dry blood. The little dove in the picture below looked as if she had lost the eye, but when she healed it turned out that all she had was a small cut on her lower lid. The eye was fine and she would have been released back in her own territory but she was so well and so quick that she made a dash for it when she saw the aviary door open a crack.










I used the UK equivalent of Clavamox on the dove, but Hawkeye has been prescribed Baytril.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

I just checked my pigeon. It's eye is shiny but it can't see through it. I'm not sure how it reacts because it's a nice bird it doesn't fly away from me when it see's my hand through its good eye. So i'm not sure what the problem is.. Maybe it is a one eye cold.. Should I have it quarantined? Help needed!


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

I would treat a bird like that both with systemic and topical antibiotics. I usually use doxycycline (injectable preferable) and cipro eyedrops (1 drop twice a day). The doxy injectable you can find online at Jedds (or at least you could when I last checked) or through an avian vet. The cipro you can get from a human pharmacy but may need a Rx for.

Keeping him/her separate is a good idea.


----------

